# I got a gift in the mail



## RyderD2013 (Feb 19, 2022)

I got a gift in the mail from someone on this forum and this is what it was!








It's my own knife set! I used at the chef's knife just yesterday to cut some asparagus! I'm really excited to use all these I'll have all these knives to myself. I don't know who sent me these but I know it was somebody from this forum so thank you!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice gift, congrats.. You will make good use of those. Don't let Dad near them

David


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Ryder that's just plain awesome!! Another true testament that there are some really good, thoughtful, and considerate folks in this forum. I can only imagine that you're thrilled to have a set you can call your own. Congrats my young friend.

Robert


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats Ryder! You’ll be having a lot of fun and learning a lot with those! Very generous people here!


----------



## negolien (Feb 19, 2022)

Nice enjoy and try not to cut yourself like we all do LOL


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2022)

Wow Ryder,

That is a great gift from a generous member to an inspiring chef. . .Enjoy,  and watch those fingers!

Whoever sent this kid those knives. . .You're the Greatest!


John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2022)

That's great Ryder! This sure is an awesome forum!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats! Sure are lots of good folks here.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 19, 2022)

That is so cool! Congratulations, Ryder. I'm sure dad will give very good instruction.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 19, 2022)

So Cool Ryder.  You never know what might show up in the mail around here.


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Very cool Ryder, now you can say to your....Dad if you feed me steaks you can use my steak knives too...... Enjoy they should last you a long time!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats Ryder.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2022)

What a Great gift Ryder, I'm sure you'll enjoy them for years to come.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 19, 2022)

Enjoy some new knives!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Wow Ryder. Reading through all these replies it looks as though you're developing quite a following here. You might just have to start up your own fan club   I have a feeling that we are all going to be in for a very special thread from you in the near future young sir 

P.S. my wife loved this thread!! 

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2022)

Awesome gift! There are some great folks here for sure! Just count your fingers before. And after using them!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 19, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> So Cool Ryder.  You never know what might show up in the mail around here.



That's for sure!


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 19, 2022)

Very cool. Who ever sent that, you are awesome. Ryder, can’t wait to see what you do with them. Good luck and keep all your digits attached.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2022)

RD2013, Nice, they will last you a lifetime !


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 19, 2022)

That's great Ryder!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 19, 2022)

Ryder... that's cool buddy... Sender...  your the best... 

Ryder..  If dad ask to use them... tell him as long as you don't cut a beer can open to use for beer can chicken your good to go...  oh yea..  clean it when your done Dad ... 

Enjoy Buddy ...


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Awesome gift! There are some great folks here for sure! Just count your fingers before. And after using them!


And toes???  .. Sorry I had to say that.. I remember a post not long ago!! Lol!


----------



## Ringer (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats! That's why I love being a part of this community. Some stand up folks here.


----------



## negolien (Feb 19, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Ryder. Reading through all these replies it looks as though you're developing quite a following here. You might just have to start up your own fan club   I have a feeling that we are all going to be in for a very special thread from you in the near future young sir
> 
> P.S. my wife loved this thread!!
> 
> Robert



I follow a couple young Chef's Roo on the Cue is one of em so not a big stretch to make some videos :<)


----------



## RyderD2013 (Feb 19, 2022)

negolien said:


> Nice enjoy and try not to cut yourself like we all do LOL


To late! 






Dad said. Well now you know!


----------



## RyderD2013 (Feb 19, 2022)

civilsmoker said:


> Very cool Ryder, now you can say to your....Dad if you feed me steaks you can use my steak knives too...... Enjoy they should last you a long time!


----------



## RyderD2013 (Feb 19, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Ryder. Reading through all these replies it looks as though you're developing quite a following here. You might just have to start up your own fan club   I have a feeling that we are all going to be in for a very special thread from you in the near future young sir
> 
> P.S. my wife loved this thread!!
> 
> Robert


I'm going to work on cooking something very special for everybody!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 19, 2022)

Cool gift! Congratulations!


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Congrats on a nice gift Ryder!
Now show off those skills 

Keith


----------



## Steve H (Feb 20, 2022)

Sowsage said:


> And toes???  .. Sorry I had to say that.. I remember a post not long ago!! Lol!



Haha! You just had to bring that up!! Lol! Long story Ryder. But. Yeah, watch your toes too!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 20, 2022)

Saa Weeeet! SCORE!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 21, 2022)

Congrats Ryder!  Great gift from great people.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow! Great gift. Now as others have said....Make sure the dad knows to keep his dirty mitts off of them
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow!!
What a Great Gift for a Young Chef!!!
Just don't try carving Bears with those little things!

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 21, 2022)

RyderD2013 said:


> I'm going to work on cooking something very special for everybody!



Oh Ryder, you don't know the half of it buddy. You will in a few days though   

Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow, what a great gift Ryder! I have a fair idea of who might have sent those to you, alas, I am sworn to secrecy. RAY


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 21, 2022)

Wow!  What a nice surprise!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 22, 2022)

Awesome gift Ryder! The generosity of certain forum members never ceases to amaze me. Just really cool. Enjoy the new knives buddy. Looking forward to seeing some awesome cooks from you. 

If Dad is nervous, cut resistant gloves are pretty cheap on amazon. I hear 

 Steve H
 had one designed for his foot!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 22, 2022)

Great gift Ryder!!  This forum has a lot of very special people.
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Feb 22, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I hear
> 
> Steve H
> 
> ...



Yup! Cut resistant crocs!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 22, 2022)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Awesome gift Ryder! The generosity of certain forum members never ceases to amaze me. Just really cool. Enjoy the new knives buddy. Looking forward to seeing some awesome cooks from you.
> 
> If Dad is nervous, cut resistant gloves are pretty cheap on amazon. I hear @Steve H had one designed for his foot!


I got a new mandoline slicer yesterday and would not even take it out of the box without gloves on!


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 2, 2022)

As I was listening to the TV and not concentrating on slicing a red bell pepper this morning, guess what happened? Dang fingers bleed alot. Nothing a little alcohol, triple antibiotic gel, and a waterproof bandaid won't fix. This thread and cautions to Ryder immediately popped into my mind. Sharp knives REQUIRE concentration.

And that mandolin mentioned by Brian? The only stitches my wife ever got was after her first use of a mandolin. The purchase of gloves soon followed.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> And that mandolin mentioned by Brian? The only stitches my wife ever got was after her first use of a mandolin. The purchase of gloves soon followed.


Coincedence, when we first got our mandolin slicer last year.  My Wife said to me, "You'd better do all the cutting, you know how accident prone I am."  I used it after reading the instructions.  She insisted on cleaning it without reading instructions, guess what?  Yep she got a nice big cut on her thumb.  Refused to get it looked at, finally stopped bleeding after a while.  I do all of the slicing and cleaning of it now, lol.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 2, 2022)

My wife sliced her thumb on a mandolin after (note AFTER) I told her three times to use the tool that came with so you can’t slice your finger. She sliced her thumb screamed, looked at me and said “don’t you even open your mouth.” I smiled took a sip of beer and went to get the bandaids.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2022)

My wife is not allowed to touch my knives..  not even to wash them... they are razor sharp...  and she can find a way to cut herself with a butter knife...  and then she bleeds like a stuffed pig ...


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Nothing a little alcohol, triple antibiotic gel, and a waterproof bandaid won't fix.



Ouch. Now, I am always working on my first aid. Is the alcohol to be taken internally, or used externally?


----------



## Nate52 (Apr 2, 2022)

I cringe every time I see people using mandolins on the cooking competition shows.

I don't think I've ever used one without bleeding.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 2, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Ouch. Now, I am always working on my first aid. Is the alcohol to be taken internally, or used externally?


BOTH!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 2, 2022)

OldSmoke said:


> Is the alcohol to be taken internally, or used externally?




D.    All the above


----------



## clifish (Apr 2, 2022)

I see we hijacked this thread from Ryder but....I need some mandolin purchase advice can we start a new thread or add to this one,  pm me????


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 2, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> As I was listening to the TV and not concentrating on slicing a red bell pepper this morning, guess what happened? Dang fingers bleed alot. Nothing a little alcohol, triple antibiotic gel, and a waterproof bandaid won't fix. This thread and cautions to Ryder immediately popped into my mind. Sharp knives REQUIRE concentration.
> 
> And that mandolin mentioned by Brian? The only stitches my wife ever got was after her first use of a mandolin. The purchase of gloves soon followed.


The mandolin is one of two items in my kitchen that I faithfully remember my gloves for. The other is the slicer. I’ve had close calls with some blood on both in the past lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 2, 2022)

"22 A Day" good for them on showcasing that


----------



## negolien (Apr 2, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> "22 A Day" good for them on showcasing that



I also support them. Way too many vets commit suicide.


----------

